
Dasher: information-efficient text entry - amichail
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5078334075080674416
======
npk
David MacKay is one of my heroes :) Google him, and you'll find a beautiful
book about information. Highly recommended reading.

------
zach
What great application of simple principles. Would be usable even on an iPod.

